# Which way do you turn the oil filter?



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

PABS said:


> I can't believe some one actually asked which way to turn the filter to release :tsk:


Oh c'mon, he just didn't want to break his car. At least he's trying to change his own oil :dunno:


----------



## bbh03 (Feb 18, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Or worse. On our '01 Jeep Grand Cherokee the filter is the front of the block, but underneath. You have to get under the car, reach up through a small opening and unsrew it. Of course, the oil pours down your arm when you get it off. And you have to tilt it to get it out.


I am able to reach down from the hood on my Jeep. What year is yours?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> 3) Always remove the filter beofre or during draining. BMW nicely made it so, when you remove the cap, the excess oil drain back into the pan, making the filter change much less messy. I remove the cap, then set up the extractor, then remove and replace the filter while the oil is draining. That gets most of the oil out of the filter first.


 The one time that I tried removing the canister top first, I got a gush of oil that ran down the sides of the canister on to the engine (or whatever else is down there). Yuck! And the car had been sitting for a while to let the oil drain down in to the pan.

I now start sucking with MightyVac first, and a little while later I start loosen the top of the canister. Much less messy!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

bbh03 said:


> I am able to reach down from the hood on my Jeep. What year is yours?


"Or worse. On our '01 Jeep Grand Cherokee"

Maybe an '01?


----------



## Tim745I (Oct 4, 2008)

*stupid poeple*

on my wifes 330ci the oil filter cap is stripped and rounded and any other screwed up way you can think of. I have tried to get it off with any tool I can think of to no avail. is there any way that i can get this off with out braking it off. if I do have to brake it off how much will a new one cost.

thanks for all your help


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

Tim745I said:


> on my wifes 330ci the oil filter cap is stripped and rounded and any other screwed up way you can think of. I have tried to get it off with any tool I can think of to no avail. is there any way that i can get this off with out braking it off. if I do have to brake it off how much will a new one cost.
> 
> thanks for all your help


Sounds like it's time for a pair of vice grips and some muscle. But, before doing that, I suggest you go to http://www.realoem.com and order a new one - probably around $35. Good luck.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

There are special oil filter pliers with curved sides. It would seem to be indicated if the BMW cap wrench slips. I got mine from Harbor Freight for about $5. I will use my cap wrench on my bimmer, however.

Jim


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

emPoWaH said:


> I'm changing the oil right now, and I'm having an awfully hard time to get the oil filter cover off. Stupid question: do you turn it counter clockwise or clockwise?


The right hand rule as in physics. Looking directly at the bottom of the cannister, clockwise is +, to tighten. Counter clockwise - is to release.


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

Have you tried a strap wrench yet?


----------

